# TJ-07 Black and White Watercooled



## Whilhelm (Aug 9, 2008)

Update, the rig as of June 16th 2011

View attachment 42614

Update, the rig as of January 12th 2009







Update, the rig as of November 12th 2008






Update, the rig as of September 10th 2008

Blue Water




Clear Water





It has been a while since I have been on here but I have been very busy while my Maximus was on RMA but now its back and I can get my rig back up and running.

I decided to go nuts and get the interior of my case powder coated gloss white and do a complete rebuild of my system. Right now I have none of the interior parts back yet so I have been doing work to some other parts of the system. I have painted a bunch of parts including I/O shields, PCI slot covers and the casings for the optical drives. I have also 'stealthed' the fronts of my optical drives. I have also painted a heap of hardware to match the case. 

I will let the pictures show the rest, hope you like it
















Painted and 'Stealthed' Optical Drives - Pioneer SATA DVD/RW 18x 






White Slot Covers






Various Bracketry, Grommets and Painted Thumbscrews






Diamond 3870X2, soon to be replaced with a 4870X2, It was a decen't card and I will miss it like my old Radeon 9700Pro






Supreme FX II, Only using it to add bling to the rig as it's software is crap compared to my X-Fi.






Ah here it is, my X-Fi Extreme Music with a 3.5 to Coax adapter. 






A pile of Ballistix Tracers with little Led Tinted windows






Of course the Maximus Formula 






Everything on the board just for the heck of it






The bottom compartment of the TJ07 where My WC gear and PCP&C Silencer 750 reside






And finally a rather barren looking, fingerprint covered TJ07 just itching to get its guts back


----------



## intel igent (Aug 9, 2008)

nice man! can't wait to see it come together


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, the parts should be back from the powdercoaters on tuesday so I will have this ready to go by mid next week.


----------



## Maju (Aug 9, 2008)

Looking like it could be a nice build there whilhelm.

Is that two sound card you've got there? or to put it another way, what is the card with the adaptor jack in it?

Roll on tuesday.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 9, 2008)

How do you do what you did to the CD drives? Also I love that you painted the expansion card backplanes, great attention to detail there.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 9, 2008)

The supreme FX came with the board and even though I don't use it, it still looks cool installed in the case. The one with the COAX adapter is an X-fi extreme music. 

As for the stealthed optical drives, I took the two spare covers that came with my TJ07 and removed the side pieces that mount them too the case. Then I took off the stock face plate and used double sided mounting tape to put the new stealth face plate on. I also attached the open button to the plate so that now when you push the lower right corner of the drive it will open. 






Thanks for the comments from you all. I am looking forward to getting teh parts back, it should look pretty neat when it is all done.


----------



## oily_17 (Aug 9, 2008)

Nice ideas you have going and love the black\white theme.Waiting on some parts for my TJ07 and then going to do a rebuild on it as well.

Will keep an eye on yours for some ideas


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks, the theme won't be fully complete until I get my black 4870x2. I was also toying with the idea of getting some black dye for my water and maybe put white anti kink coils around my tubes.


----------



## NeoCrisis (Aug 10, 2008)

Mad props on putting effort into detail and also having a TJ07, an AMAZING CASE.
You should check out my TJ07 in my sig. Its actually a bit out dated. Ive just installed my water cooling setup but waiting for another radiator in the mail.


----------



## exo17 (Aug 10, 2008)

The black dye and white anti-kink coils would be an awesome combination. Good luck, it seems like a nice project.


----------



## steelkane (Aug 10, 2008)

nice project, I love the shit out of the TJ07. I'll be watching this build


----------



## Silverel (Aug 10, 2008)

ditto. Project logs are good times. The voyeurism interests me... I'll be watching from the bushes with some nightvision goggles and a shammy.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 11, 2008)

I have just noticed that one of the capacitors on my Motherboard is loose and it looks like the solder points are broken. I am not sure if I should be concerned about this or if it will be fine. Anybody have any ideas? 






On a different note I have noticed that I can mount an MCW30 on my Southbridge if I move my video card to the bottom PCI-E slot. I don't know if the Southbridge gets hot enough to warrant a waterblock but I may put one there anyway because I can move my current MCW30 from the Northbridge and get an EK Maximus block for it. Anyone have any thoughts on this?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 11, 2008)

what i sick idea man!!!!! painting the rear panel deallys white... genious!

you need a EK NB block on that bad boy. get one from PTS along with whatever else you may need. i reccomend a EK 250mm res as well over the Swiftech. dont run water on the SB. it's a waste of time and effort. you can use something like this....






thats an enzotech HS if you need to know. 

i also recommend clearflex 60 over any other type of tubing. it's cheaper than tygon and i like it better than any tubing i have seen to date... and i've been building watercooling rigs for a long time now.

EDIT: forgot to mention... you should get your mid divider cut like mine. it allows you to install/remove the water loop without draining/dismantling the loop.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the tips, I am running 7/16 Masterclear and it seems to be pretty decent. As for the Waterblock dilemma, I currently have an MCW30 on the Northbridge and if i get an EK block for my Northbridge I may as well loop the MCW30 to the Southbridge. I currently have an old aluminum heatsink on the soutbridge that came from the southbridge on my last board. It has the exact same hole pattern as the stock block so I decided to use it.  











As for the divider plate, I have already made some modifications to it and it, along with the rest of the chassis will be back from the powdercoaters very soon. 

One more question, how do you link the pics so that they appear in the thread like you did?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 11, 2008)

this 





that SB sink looks nice. i wouldn't change it at all. it's a total pain in the ass to put water on the SB and totally unnecessary. you could leave the SB bare and it would be fine.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 11, 2008)

Haha, thanks for the advice, I may just keep it there, and I don't really know If I need the EK block for the NB because the MCW30 isn't too bad and is very unrestrictive.

Here is a little more on the Ballistix Tracer LED covers. Made out of clear plastic packaging folded to shape and colored with a permanent marker. Really simple, free and your eyes will thank you.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 11, 2008)

A little update on the Southbridge. The heatsink came from an ASUS A8R-MVP and I put the ROG badge on it so I think it now it looks more official.











Here is the Front panel audio and USB box painted. I also drilled a 1" hole to accommodate the wiring and finished it off with a grommet.


----------



## steelkane (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice little detailing, Keeping it clean is the hardest to achieve.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 11, 2008)

Update, a switch box for my cathodes, painted white with a cover plate made for it. This was originally a pci slot mounted switch, it will now reside above my optical drives











Its not perfect but it will do until I get a couple of nice switches to front mount.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 13, 2008)

A lot of Good news and then all of a sudden, Bad News 

I got my parts back from the Powdercoaters. Many thanks to my friend and http://afterburnercoatings.com/ They look great and the coating is pretty decent. The fan grilles and motherboard tray especially. 





















So I began, I started by installing the floor and reservoir, 






Sorry bout the blurry pic. 






followed by the upper rail and then the motherboard tray. 






Once this was done all the fans and grilles were installed and massive wire management work began, using grommets and cable clamps to hold everything tidy and together. I will probably sleeve all the cables eventually but time will tell. 











Then the hardware was installed.






Once everything was in the pump was turned on to bleed the majority of bubbles that had accumulated from disuse. 











Some Finished Pre-first boot pictures. 





















And then.... Pow Right in The Kisser... DET DRAM error  






The very reason I RMAd my motherboard in the first place. ASUS is gonna get a phone call tomorrow. 

And that's all for now folks... Another month of waiting to get this thing going.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 13, 2008)

lovely


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet, the white on the inside makes it look really clean like a chip fab clean-room or something. Or actually, reminds me of various spacecraft out of sci-fi movies.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 13, 2008)

The clean room was the look I was going for. 

Good news is I got it to post but the badnews is that there is somthing wrong with the ballistix and I am not sure which stick is at fault


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 13, 2008)

my ballistix did that on the maximus. i had to take 2 sticks out. i ended up selling both and getting Gskill HZ's.

EDIT: it didnt like 2x2gig's of red ballistix tracers either.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 14, 2008)

It took some messing around but I managed to get the stealth drives working good. Check them out. 

















Here are a bunch of nice shots of the system.


























And here is a little something that is on the way. 






EK Mosfet Blocks


----------



## steelkane (Aug 14, 2008)

Awesome build, you really did this case justice, with the coating & detailing.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 16, 2008)

It works!!!! I flashed my board to a Rampage Formula and dropped the voltage on my memory slightly (It was being overvolted from 2.2V to 2.28V) 

Been running memtest for about 6 hours and I have had no errors.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 18, 2008)

Beautiful Detail work

I really like how clean you did the tubing in the main case.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you very much.  

I appreciate your comment. I am going to change the water color and possibly add anti-kink coils. I also have a pair of EK VRM blocks on the way. I am going to try and run the tubing even better then it already is.  

More to come... 4870X2


----------



## MKmods (Aug 18, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> I appreciate your comment. I am going to change the water color and possibly add anti-kink coils. I also have a pair of EK VRM blocks on the way. I am going to try and run the tubing even better then it already is.
> 
> More to come... 4870X2


LOL, it looks hard to improve on. Check out the Metal coils at Koolance (the plastic ones arent so good)


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

Hmm, do they come in white? I am thinking of using black coolant with white hose coils.

I thought this stuff looked pretty nice in the picture. 

http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...=22841&zenid=fa7887d21e96c5e33acb915c27698dcb

But it isn't white and it doesn't match my theme perfectly.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 18, 2008)

the trick is getting the right size for your hose, 
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/default.php?cPath=62_80

how about black coils with white fluid? Being metal painting/coating them should be no prob


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

Never seen someone use white fluid before. It would look like milk. 

Might actually look neat. 

The coils could be painted but it would be tricky to keep the coating from cracking. Unless i get some paint that is flexible, like the kind used on new car bumpers.


----------



## MKmods (Aug 18, 2008)

I never saw that one, very nice!


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

hey man i just saw this build and i am very impressed! i love the B/W theme! 
very clean man!


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

I cannot find any company that makes white dye or fluid. I suppose that in order to make white fluid, being that white is not a color, one would have to increase the viscosity of the fluid. That would be a bad thing, especially for the pump. 

Probably the reason that I can't find anybody that makes white coolant for PCs.

Thanks a bunch, jbunch07.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> I cannot find any company that makes white dye or fluid. I suppose that in order to make white fluid, being that white is not a color, one would have to increase the viscosity of the fluid. That would be a bad thing, especially for the pump.
> 
> Probably the reason that I can't find anybody that makes white coolant for PCs.
> 
> Thanks a bunch, jbunch07.



no prob man. i wish my computer would have turned out that nice. but im having issues with mine.

why not just use white tubbing?


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

Haha I suppose I could but I am still thinking about black coolant because it will contrast nicely with the white interior. Also when I get some black lights in there it will light up bright blue. 

And I really don't feel like replacing all my tubing becasue it will cost more and be way more work.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Haha I suppose I could but I am still thinking about black coolant because it will contrast nicely with the white interior. Also when I get some black lights in there it will light up bright blue.
> 
> And I really don't feel like replacing all my tubing becasue it will cost more and be way more work.



yea that is true. i know im prob going to have to drain my system and redo my tubing but im really not looking forward to that. its so time consuming.

but i like the way the clear tubing and coolant looks but black would be awesome. don't think ive ever seen black tubing or black coolant.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

I have seen some systems on xtremesystems with black coolant and it looks pretty mean. 

Reminds me of the black oil in the X-files.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

ahh ok maybe ill got look around there later on. im sure it looks nice.


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

hey just a thought.
i was reading this review and thought it would look good in your system

dont get me wrong Ballistix are awesome but i thought the white heatspreaders might look good with your theme.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

They would look very nice but I simply cannot justify changing memory to get a different color heat spreader. 

Don't worry I have plans involving an OCZ memory cooler and some white paint.

Here is a new benchmark score for Catalyst 8.7 on 3D Mark 06


----------



## jbunch07 (Aug 18, 2008)

ahhh i like the way you think!
i thought about getting one of those things to help block the light from the tracers but i like your idea of the tint, ive seen some other people do that i just never got around to it.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 18, 2008)

Just ran another one with my 3870x2 Ocd to the wall of the Catalyst Overdrive tool. 

Didn't give me much but it is faster.


----------



## Whilhelm (Aug 26, 2008)

*Add This*

On Catalyst 8.8, 3870x2 877 Core 954 Memory. 






Squeezed a little more out of it with new drivers.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

My EK Mosfet blocks arrived so here are some new pictures. 





















I also added a 500GB Seagate to my rig






Had to involuntarily replace my old G15 becasue of a drink spill. I think I liked my old one better. I am not sold on the orange light and lost G keys but at least it works.  






Here is a shot of my room at the moment. 






Got a sweet diecast for my collection. Ferrari F40 Lightweight 1/18th by Kyosho 











That's all for now


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Lovely pictures! You have an awesome setup there. Ha I think my friend has that poster.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

What do you think of the water color. Looks a bit darker in person. Gonna put black in eventually when I get around to ordering some. I think this is a nice change form clear. Its probably only going to look like this for a few weeks as I am going to take it apart soon.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

I like the blue but i think black would look better. 
Why are you going to be taking it apart.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

I bought an EK NB block so I am going to be moving the swiftech block that is there now to the SB and put the EK block in its place.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

Oh ok. I thought you meant you where taking it apart for good.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

Haha no, wow would that be a waste of money. I assure you I am only going to improve it. The Silverstone case will be my hardware's new home for ever most likely as I don't think I will ever want another case.  

And I agree with you Black will look better but I figured I would make it blue for a bit knowing that I have to drain it in a few weeks to add another block to the loop.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 11, 2008)

yeah, I love the TJ07. If I could afford one it would be mines! but College gets expensive so ill make do with what I have.


----------



## Breathless (Sep 11, 2008)

two part question:

1st : I just bought that same case from Frys, and although I have to return it for a replacement, I do like it. One thing that I noticed is that the doors are not nearly as solid as the rest of the case and it would seem that rattling would ensue as a result.... Do you have any rattling that you notice? 

2nd : Can you please detail what difficulties you had stealthing your drives? You mentioned that "after much playing around" you got it done. What did you specifically have to do to make everything flush and perfect?

Thanks, 

Brian


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 11, 2008)

Good questions

1. The doors do not rattle around at all when installed. When I got the case I thought this at first but as long as they are hooked in all the way they make no sound even with no thumbscrews holding them in. 

2. The faceplates took a bit of messing around because all of the plates are a tight fit when installed and it took a bit of adjusting to get them to close properly. I bent the bottom flange to a 45 degree angle on both of the opening plates to allow them to self align when they close. They work great now. I can take more detailed pictures if you want to see exactly how they are attached and how the button works. Make sure to use strong double sided tape or every once in a while your case will spit a faceplate on the ground 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Breathless (Sep 11, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Good questions
> 
> 1. The doors do not rattle around at all when installed. When I got the case I thought this at first but as long as they are hooked in all the way they make no sound even with no thumbscrews holding them in.
> 
> ...



I would love to see more detailed pictures of exactly how they are attached and how the button works! Thanks!


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 12, 2008)

Here you go. 

You have to remove the stock faceplate from the dvd drive and leave the face plate on the front of the drive tray. The stealth plate attaches to the front with strong double sided tape and the button pusher (don't know what else to call it) also attaches with double sided tape.












The hardware to push the button came from the hard drive mounts so depending on how many HDDs you plan to use you can get the hardware from one of them. Make sure that the opening for the button on the front of DVD drive is big enough for the screw to fit through. once on the screw can be adjusted to make good contact with the button. 






Bend the flange pieces with the screw holes on the metal face covers to snap them off and put a strip of tape on. Attach it to the drive with the drawer closed otherwise lining it up will be difficult. If you run into clearance issues bend the bottom edge of the plate  upwards to make a 45 degree angle (You may also need to trim the metal on the corners of the flanges to improve clearance. and then it should line itself up when the drawer closes. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## Breathless (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Ahhzz (Sep 18, 2008)

A small note, Whil... I've not done a lot of anything with water cooling.....maybe getting to black might be as simple as food coloring? Red and Blue ought to get you damn close to a black. just a thought.....


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah I thought about it but too much food coloring will stain the res and tubes. I mixed some distilled with red and blue and it took a ton of dye to make it dark but it wasn't even close to black, more dark purple. 

I am thinking of doing a dual loop soon with black and white tubing for the different loops.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 18, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Yeah I thought about it but too much food coloring will stain the res and tubes. I mixed some distilled with red and blue and it took a ton of dye to make it dark but it wasn't even close to black, more dark purple.
> 
> I am thinking of doing a dual loop soon with black and white tubing for the different loops.



now that would be sweet!


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 25, 2008)

As soon as that 4870X2 beats arrives, get that on the H20 too


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 27, 2008)

Got a new EK NB block from Philbrown and I took the MCW30 and stuck it on the southbridge. 

Southbridge idled at a high 55 degrees C on a passive heatsink and now it idles at 32 degrees C. 

Updated pics soon and I am also going to add an MCR320 and maybe a 3870X2 block.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 27, 2008)

sounds good, cant wait to see it, ill be w/c my setup as soon as I get my tubing!


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 27, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> Got a new EK NB block from Philbrown and I took the MCW30 and stuck it on the southbridge.
> 
> Southbridge idled at a high 55 degrees C on a passive heatsink and now it idles at 32 degrees C.
> 
> Updated pics soon and I am also going to add an MCR320 and maybe a 3870X2 block.



can i just ask something, seeing as you are rather clued up on the whole WC thing haha - I have a WC setup coming hopefully today or monday, and i will be using a 12cm rad (cant fit any more). My question is, will this 12cm rad be enough if i was to purchase a waterblock for my GT aswell? Would it be cooled sufficiently along with my cpu?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 27, 2008)

I am not 100 percent on that one but I know for sure that I would not want to add my GPU to my loop with only a 2x 120mm rad, I am waiting to add atriple 120 before considering adding a GPU block. I say this because generally Video cards produce more heat than CPUs. A Thermochill 120.1 may work well though. Have you thought of externally mounting an MCR220 off of the rear 120mm fan mount with a swiftech radbox? All you need to do is drill holes somewhere at the back to route the tubing through.


----------



## kyle2020 (Sep 27, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> I am not 100 percent on that one but I know for sure that I would not want to add my GPU to my loop with only a 2x 120mm rad, I am waiting to add atriple 120 before considering adding a GPU block. I say this because generally Video cards produce more heat than CPUs. A Thermochill 120.1 may work well though. Have you thought of externally mounting an MCR220 off of the rear 120mm fan mount with a swiftech radbox? All you need to do is drill holes somewhere at the back to route the tubing through.



thanks for the reply - however i cannot mount anything externally, i just dont have the room. Once the kit arrives and my new case gets here, ill have to see if i can mount any other rads. 

Thanks!


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh boy, my Ballistix Tracers are slowly dying on me. I only have one stick left that lets the system post without failing. Crucial are gonna replace them but I still want to buy different Ram. I'm looking at this http://canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=018351&cid=RAM.346.754 Anybody have any experience with Mushkin?  And is anybody interested in buying a fresh RMA set of Crucial Ballistix Tracer PC2-8500 2x2GB set, presuming they still run like crap in my Maximus and I can't use them.

So very soon I am going to update this thread with some pics of a mew version of my system.


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 13, 2008)

Update on my rig. Ditched the ballistix in favor of some Mushkin stuff, My 3870x2 exploded after a botched waterblock install. Now I am using two 4850s, and I have a pair of 1Gb 4870s coming in a few days. 

I went on a sleeving bender and completely tore the system apart to add another radiator to the loop. I have a couple of shots of what it looks like now, but I also have tons of WIP pics to post later that better show the amount of work done. 

Anyway here are the pics of what she looks like now. 


























I still plan on individually sleeving the PCIe connectors and painting the OCZ cooler White. 

More to come when I get my hands on the other pictures including pics of my dead 3870x2


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ahh looks very nice! So is that liquid just a really dark blue or black?


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 13, 2008)

Its supposed to be black but it is very dark purple. It appears black from a distance.


----------



## jbunch07 (Nov 13, 2008)

Indeed it does....looks great too!


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 15, 2008)

I am very Happy.  

Two ATI Radeon 4870 1GB cards. I couldn't get a 4870x2 from future shop under warranty but these are pretty much the same thing. 
















Installed and running. 
















I had to ditch my SB block but it was worth it. Eventually when I dual loop my Water cooling they will be on water. 

Benches soon... All I can say is they kick the crap out of my old 3870X2 R.I.P


----------



## Binge (Nov 15, 2008)

Grats on the CF 4870 1gb!!!  When I ran 4870 crossfire they really shined at core clocks over 800!  I hope you will get good results.  The whole system looks so clean and I love the white interior because the system really stands out.

Beautiful work!  Put it up in the case gallery so I can give it my 10/10 marks


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 15, 2008)




----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 15, 2008)

Squeezed a bit more by turning off GPU scaling


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 15, 2008)

Vantage


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 15, 2008)

This build is sick Whillhelm. Too bad AMD stopped building newer PURE boards, IMO a final touch to the build...lol!

Get this thing in the case gallery would ya? If it is can I have a link?


----------



## oily_17 (Nov 15, 2008)

Really nice build mate!! I love the 2 HD4870 setup..so jealous would love them in my rig.

My TJ07 case is sitting here in bits ready to be powder coated and some modding done.Seeing how well yours looks should give me the kick up the ass I need to get started back to mine.

Will you put the GPU's under water..would be a fantastic looking setup..anyway it's a 10/10 as it is.


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 15, 2008)

I have a couple of Dtek GFX blocks coming my way soon, I just need another Pump and Res to dual loop my rig. I think it is a bad Idea to have 7 waterblocks on one loop even if it is with two rads because its a lot for 1 pump to handle. I want to get them on water pretty bad because they are noisy as hell.

Oh and it will be in the case gallery soon...


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 16, 2008)

Here are a bunch more Pics, Enjoy


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 16, 2008)

well done, doctor Strangelove!  (who will understand this joke?)


----------



## Binge (Nov 16, 2008)

Who hasn't seen _How I Learned To Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_?


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Nov 16, 2008)

Binge said:


> Who hasn't seen _How I Learned To Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb_?



one of the best films ever    

back on topic: will you keep the stock hsf on those 4870? at least paint them white!


----------



## Whilhelm (Nov 16, 2008)

I plan on watercooling them soon because the stock coolers are really noisy. I would paint them in the meantime but I have extended warranty's on both of them so I don't want to do that, it would look really awesome though. I may paint the back plates though.  

Oh and yeah it must be kind of obvious but Doctor Strangelove is one of the best films I have ever seen.

Its up in the Case Gallery now, here is the link (also in my sig)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/1861.html


----------



## theJesus (Nov 18, 2008)

damn, this looks nice!  I love the way the tubing looks with such dark coolant


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

That hole where the 24 pin PSU cables goes through... did you drill it or was it already there?


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 12, 2009)

I drilled it with a 1" hole saw using two 1" holes side by side, I then used a dremel and file to connect the two. I also drilled a 1" hole for the 8pin connector and another for the SATA cables. The other thing I had to do was cut a big notch out of the mid plate to run the cabels behind the board. I was apprehensive about doing this to an expensive case but in the end I do not regret it because it looks so much cleaner. It is too bad that Silverstone doesn't do that from the factory because it is almost essential for good cable management.

Oh and I have a big update coming. I have added quite a few new parts and it is now dual looped.  Just need to get my grubby hands on a camera so I can get some shots up.


----------



## J-Man (Jan 12, 2009)

Well I am getting the case soon and watercooling my Q9550 and 4870 x2 

I will probably add a second loop later down the line when I get a second 4870 x2.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 12, 2009)

Update: I have finished installing my dual loops for my TJ07. 

Here are a few crappy pics. 



















































Enjoy


----------



## jbunch07 (Jan 13, 2009)

WOW!

Man!....that looks amazing! Great work!


----------



## J-Man (Jan 13, 2009)

What HDD bay did you get for the front?


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 13, 2009)

it is the stock bay relocated from the bottom compartment. I used some extra stand offs and long screws and washers to mount it


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jan 13, 2009)

shocked!


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jan 13, 2009)

all i can say is wow, looks amazing


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jan 13, 2009)

VERY NICE job!!!


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

well done
(except for the ugly red PS, lol)


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 14, 2009)

MKmods said:


> well done
> (except for the ugly red PS, lol)



Haha I like the red PSU, it does kind of stick out in the bottom of the case. Oh well it is a great power supply and I can't justify replacing it because of the color.


----------



## MKmods (Jan 14, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> Haha I like the red PSU, it does kind of stick out in the bottom of the case. Oh well it is a great power supply and I can't justify replacing it because of the color.



MOD IT!!!!!!

(you did a beautiful job on the DVDs)


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 14, 2009)

Looking good whilhelm!


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks, those compressions I got from you worked out perfectly. And it turns out I didn't need another pair of 90 degree fittings.

In case any one is wondering loop 1 (the black one) uses the MCP655, MCR220, Apogee GT, 2x EK Mosfet 3a and EK NB-SMAX. Loop 2 uses an MCP355 with Petras top, an MCR320, 2x XSPC Razor full cover 4870 blocks and an EK SB4. Finally, the rads are cooled by 5 Scythe S-flex and 2 Yate loons all are medium speed.

And no I am not painting my PSU casing MK, don't give me any ideas  I just got it all back together and it took a lot of work. All I can say is fitting a double and triple rad, 5 fans, a power supply with all of its stupid wires, two pumps, and the provisions for 2 drains all into the bottom of a TJ07 is not an easy task despite the case's enormous size. It took a lot of planning and test fitting but I think I managed to pull if off quite well.

The next update will include individually sleeving the PCIE connectors, sleeved SATA cables and some general final detailing although this project never seems to be finished.


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 15, 2009)

Whilhelm said:


> ... All I can say is fitting a double and triple rad, 5 fans, a power supply with all of its stupid wires, two pumps, and the provisions for 2 drains all into the bottom of a TJ07 is not an easy task despite the case's enormous size. It took a lot of planning and test fitting but I think I managed to pull if off quite well...



I know what you went through


----------



## deutscher Scharfschü (Jan 15, 2009)

well, you've inspired me, I'm buying this case for my new rig. I'm gonna put a double rad on top. triple and double in the bottom part of the chassis, a large reservoir where the drive bays are on top.

I'm basing my painting off you, i plan on painting the same parts you painted, but am going to open the case up a bit more for better airflow. i think its really cool how you painted the back plate of the sound card. how does a carbon fiber exterior based off this technique with all the parts you painted white, Blood Red with 2x GTX 295 liquid cooled with red coolant and a X58 Classified board sound?

any tips on getting the rads to fit with the PSU so close would be very helpful.

all i can say is wow, 10/10.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 15, 2009)

Looking even better then the last time I looked.. I hope to get a TJ07 soon.


----------



## spearman914 (Jan 15, 2009)

IMO i like blue water better. Nicely done BTW.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jan 15, 2009)

Some more shots. The tube running from the CPU to the VRM block kinked after I filled the system so I exchanged it for a longer piece.


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 14, 2011)

Going to bring my old thread back to life. 

Lots of things have changed in my build and this is a preview of where it is at now.


----------



## theJesus (Jun 14, 2011)

Sub'd!  Oh, wait, I already was subscribed from like two years ago 

Can't wait to see all the new stuff


----------



## Whilhelm (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## theJesus (Jun 16, 2011)

Sexy, sexy


----------

